# grumble grumble grumble



## reveal (Mar 24, 2005)

A few months ago, I purchased a Supporter Account. I did this specifically so I could use the Search function. Everything was working great.

When donations were asked for, I happily contributed towards the new server. But ever since the new server has been in place, the Search function is useless. It's gotten to the point where I can't even do a search for more than one term.

For example, this morning I tried to search the Off-Topic Forum for the term "tax." It told me that it was too short. *annoying but understandable* So I tried "tax return." I got a white screen. So I then tried "bear." I got results but they were too broad. So I put in "bear share." White screen again.

So at this point, the Search feature seems pretty useless unless you do a broad search of terms.

I know this is a bug that is being looked into and I know everyone is doing what they can to keep this place up and running but, damn it, I paid for an account and it's just not working.

/venting. And that's all this is; venting. I still love everything about the site but I just got really frustrated this morning and it was one of those "straw that broke the camels back" kind of things.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 24, 2005)

What you looking for, maybe someone else may have better luck?  Other than tax return and bear share, that is....


----------



## reveal (Mar 24, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> What you looking for, maybe someone else may have better luck?  Other than tax return and bear share, that is....




Someone posted about finding their tax return in Bearshare's share folder. I wasn't sure who did it (I think it was die_kludge) and wanted to find out.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 24, 2005)

bearshare as one word worked for me, and yes it was die_kludge


----------



## diaglo (Mar 24, 2005)

ouch.


----------



## devilish (Mar 25, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> A few months ago, I purchased a Supporter Account. I did this specifically so I could use the Search function. Everything was working great.
> 
> When donations were asked for, I happily contributed towards the new server. But ever since the new server has been in place, the Search function is useless. It's gotten to the point where I can't even do a search for more than one term.
> 
> ...




Though not as angry, I'd like to say too that I wish search was working most of the time
without the "white screen of death."


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 25, 2005)

I think the problem is in PHP's memory allocation.  I also don't know how to change it without risking dropping the server offline.  Until I know what I'm doing I'm doing nothing - sorry.  Or do you want to go another 2 weeks without search?


----------



## reveal (Mar 25, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I think the problem is in PHP's memory allocation.  I also don't know how to change it without risking dropping the server offline.  Until I know what I'm doing I'm doing nothing - sorry.  Or do you want to go another 2 weeks without search?




I just want it to work. Whatever you have to do, do it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 25, 2005)

Doesn't make it worthwile to pay for a function and then it not work alot of the time.... I'd be irritated had I paid for it and not be able to use it....

Maybe they should compensate those who paid for those supporter accounts....


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 25, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Doesn't make it worthwile to pay for a function and then it not work alot of the time.... I'd be irritated had I paid for it and not be able to use it....
> 
> Maybe they should compensate those who paid for those supporter accounts....



As a supporter of this site I can say I would pay anyway, I don't come here for the "functions", I pay for the love of the site.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 25, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Whatever you have to do, do it.



Yeah, sounds like that's the trick.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 25, 2005)

Ok, I raised the PHP memory limit considerably (by a factor of 8) and as a test ran searches that have been white screening - fighter, tax return, bear share.  That seems to have stopped the problem, but I won't know for sure for a couple days.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 25, 2005)

You rock, Michael.


----------



## reveal (Mar 25, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Ok, I raised the PHP memory limit considerably (by a factor of 8) and as a test ran searches that have been white screening - fighter, tax return, bear share.  That seems to have stopped the problem, but I won't know for sure for a couple days.




Thank you!


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 25, 2005)

Michael, do you think this will help with the problem where threads can't load correctly unless we limit the posts per page?


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 25, 2005)

I believe so.


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 25, 2005)

All the links from the other thread worked for me just now.

Thanks, Michael.


----------



## andargor (Mar 25, 2005)

I can search for "epic"! I can search for "epic"!

Thanks Michael, I was getting tired of seeing that blank screen...

Andargor


----------



## devilish (Mar 25, 2005)

Ditto!  Looks great!

Many thanks!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 28, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> As a supporter of this site I can say I would pay anyway, I don't come here for the "functions", I pay for the love of the site.




If I had the spare cash, I'm sure I'd send some this site's way. I've had more fun over here recently than over at WOTC's boards...


----------



## Mark (Mar 28, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If I had the spare cash, I'm sure I'd send some this site's way. I've had more fun over here recently than over at WOTC's boards...




Drop a nickel in a jar each time you make a post.


----------



## Greylock (Mar 28, 2005)

> die_kludge




Uhmmm??

But yes, the new Search r0x0rz. Thanks, Michael.


----------

